# External Jugular line Placement



## jpeter (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone know a code for an external jugular line placement , Kindly help me how to select a code ?


----------



## hsmith67 (Apr 29, 2016)

*CODE for external jugular line placement*

Hi,

36555 - If pt is younger than 5 years of age.
36556 - If pt is 5 years of age or older. 

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------

